# Progress of a self taught cabinet maker



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Tools, wood and a great payoff*

It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).









I finally managed to get a hold of the dovetail marker from my friend Julio (this was a bit of fun since I was using my works ups program that no one knew how to use) and it was worth every bit of trouble. I have placed it right next to my Glen Drake and it makes me smile each time I use/see it.


















Other tool buys, that I am excited about are my nicely sized hewing hatchet (needs a new handle) and I finally found a plow plane (NO 50 Stanley all the blades in great condition) which I have put on hold till my next pay check but it's coming home by the end of the week.

but all the tools are not worth it if you don't use them. I finally made a decent dovetail by hand, I would say third times a charm (try two split to hell).









It's nice to see progress.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


Progess indeed. Your shop is looking good. How do you handle dust in the workshop?

Take care

rick


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


Your shop looks great and so does your progress.

Nice set of hand tools there


----------



## Hayabusa (Jul 7, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


It is a wonderful shop full of soul like his woodworker, keep up good work
It is very impressive and funny to see my dovetail marker at that nice place after having it in my hands and now with you, and I was very satisfied how quickly it get to you thanks to ups
Love those bowsaws !


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


You cheated on your progress samples! You sanded up the #3 nicely and not the #1!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


Rkoorman, thanks. Dust is not a major issue for me since I do not use power tools very often. A few brooms and a trashcan is all I need. (and the shavings make great tinder for my woodstoves in the house). I do have a canister dust collector for when I do break down a slay electrons but I hate it, it's louder than my table-saw.

Todd, thanks.

Julio, always great to hear from you and I like seeing the marker on my shelf for much of the same reasons. 
StumpyNubs (great screen name by the way) #1 was not worth cleaning up (look at the gaps), no 3 cleaned up but not sanded (I have an aversion to sandpaper on wood).


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


RG, first off all, did you make or buy your bowsaws? I'm in the market for one, but on the fence about whether I want to make it or buy it.

Secondly, awesome work on the dovetails!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


Worth the money (at the least buy the blades they are cheap). I own a 24 inch turning saw a 24 inch "tenon saw" 9tpi, and a 5 TPI monster (28 inches) for resawing.

http://www.adriatools.com/ece/saws/bowsaw.html

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Traditional-Frame-Saws/departments/126/


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


I'm mainly looking for resawing / regular ripping.

How do you like the wing nut / bolt instead of the traditional leather twine / wooden key to tighten. It seems like it might be harder to tighten (by hand, at least) towards the end once the tension is building up with the wing nut. Of course, this is my inexperienced assumption. Have you used the 28" 5tpi to resaw at all? Was tensioning it tight enough difficult? What would you say is the thickest, widest, longest piece you've resawn with it (also what species)?

Sorry for all the questions. Hope I'm not pestering you.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


No, I love talking tools. I like the wing nut because you can really "dial in" the tension on the tool, and I had some concerns about the twine losing tension over time. That being said, both designs have been in use for a very long time with neither of the two supplanting the other; in others words make your choice, either way you should be fine.

The big saw (28 inch 5 tpi) is a [email protected]#$ing monster when in comes to wood removal, I conducted a test on some 3/4 inch hickory and I wish I would have taken a picture. I established a kerf of 1/8th of a inch with my 5tpi bow saw and my panel saw (same TPI freshly sharpened), and took 7 full blade width strokes. The panel saw got about 3 inches down the bow saw about 7. A major difference tension makes, but it does come at a price, You have to have the frame saw at a different angle than the blade, and this means putting your hand at a different angle to the blade; something that you can get the hang of but can be a bit disorienting if you switch back and forth between saw types.

I will be re-sawing a lot of Black Walnut and some Wenge in the near future so I will keep you in mind when I write a more comprehensive review. I would have done some re-sawing but I need to tweak my vise so it grips well enough to saw in parallel with the jaws, I normally saw perpendicular to the vise because it holds better but this does have limitations. 28 inch saw, 24 inch bench against a wall, you do the math.


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


That's one thing I love about the leg vise on my Roubo bench. It holds like a BEAST parallel to the jaws. To test it out the first night, I clamped a piece of 2x scrap in the vise, tightened it "just enough" (only about a 1/4 turn past contact), and it held well enough for me to do dips off the scrap wood. 

What I'm thinking about is ordering the ECE 28" 5TPI blade from the site you linked and building my own. I guess the traditionalist in me just REALLY wants the leather strap and key. lol

Plus, it'll only cost me $16 for the blade, plus a couple dollars for the leather. I have enough scrap hardwood to build the frame without having to spend the money (probably make it using a mix of hard maple and red oak - I love using those two woods together).


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Tools, wood and a great payoff*
> 
> It's been a great month for tools and progress in my shop. I finally got all my planes hung up on the rack I posted earlier. I've had a much better time keeping my tools sharp since. Something about having the tools right in front of me gives my an instant inventory of what I need to do. I moved my saws around to make room for my newest bowsaw a massive rip tooth machine (5 tpi. cut twice as fast as my 5 tpi panel saw).
> 
> ...


Just remember that you need be able to rotate the saw out of parallel with the blade (you can buy the hardware kits as well for these) and you should be fine.

Your bench is awesome. Roubo is the way to go, if/when I build another bench I will go with either that or the Nicholson. Some blocking will solve my issue, I just haven't needed to saw in parallel yet so I haven't bothered.

I let you know when I give it more of a workout, I forgot I'm also using it to slab out a 12 inch thick Yew log….now that is going to be fun.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Took the 50 home.*

It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.

I finally found a plow plane. I haven't even sharpened the blades yet and it makes good shavings. A sharpening session and a good coat of oil is all this guy needs.

















Of course I need to make a box for the blades…and maybe another shelf.

There's always more work and that makes me smile.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


A box for the blades? What, and leave the plane out in the cold?\

For shame!

Build a nice fitted box they all can snuggle up in *together.*


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


Tiny..
Maybe someone could knit it a sock ?

And I whole heartedly agree, finding one at any price than needs a very little care is RARE !


----------



## Rice_Eater (Feb 1, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


THat is an old Stanley 45. I think I have the same one. No notch in the blade, right? Blade held tight with a brass wingnut bolt?

I'm glad I have the one I do, I dated it to have been manufactured between 1888 and 1889.

However, if anyone is looking to pick up a stanley 45 plow plane, I recommend you get one of the nickle plated ones with a notch in the top of the blade and a threaded blade depth adjuster on top.

The very old ones, like I have, and the one you seem to have, slip out of adjustment as you are using them, and that is reason why that model was made for such a short time before they updated the design.

Here is a link to a YouTube video of a guy who has the same plow plane and he goes through setting up, adjusting, and using it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


congrat´s with your new toy 

Dennis


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


I have a nice plane shelf for the plane but the thought has crossed my mind for making a box for all of it; no clue where I would keep the box though.

I could knit the sock but I would have to shear a goat first, (not to mention cleaning and spinning the mohair). I'd rather build the box.

It's actually a no 50 and it seems to have a bit more of a positive adjustment. I'll shoot some video once it's sharp. Thanks for the link.

Toy+tool=Toyl, I love my new toyl.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


I have a stanley 50 I am conditioning for work again. it is a fun contraption.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


Yours is a #50 with rosewood handle. The earlier #50 were nickel plated, the first ones were jappaned.
In 1936 the lever to help adjust the blade was introduced, this helped fine tune the blade for cutting. Originally the #50 was designed to be a "beading plane". In early 1900's tongue and groove blade was added, then in 1914 straight cutters were introduced.I have mine set up for beading, adjusting these can be time consuming. It is a nice small little toy !


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


I'll be using mine mostly for joinery. I like my 45 but it's a bit bulky in the hand for most things. Thanks for the info, any good sites for this thing to figure out a date of production?


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


so far I havent seen any sites for dating these planes however I have an idea from patrick leaches site on the age of mine just from his description of the plane. I think possible the wooden handled versions were the last models made. the metal "fish scale" handle i believe was before that. mine has the scroll work metal handle and had black japanning which was the earliest of this plane.

http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan7.htm#num50

"The first full production planes are japanned, have the decorative floral motif (identical to that of the #48, #78, et al) cast into the handle, and have no depth stop. Ca. 1890, the plane was nickel plated, while retaining the floral motif. Ca. 1910, the floral motif was dropped for the common fish-scale pattern, and it's at this time that plane became more general purpose by the addition of the ploughing cutters. During the second World War, the planes were japanned due to the shortage of nickel, and it's possible to find planes fitted with a mix of finishes; i.e., a japanned fence on a nickeled body. Starting around 1945 it was offered with a rosewood tote until the end of its production when hardwood was substituted as the handle."


----------



## Rice_Eater (Feb 1, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


Check out this link. Patrick's "Blood and Gore" on the Stanley #50

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan7.htm#num50

And here is the page of Patrick's masses of info on all the other Stanley planes:

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


Oh my god. So much drooling to do. My wife probably thinks I have a problem.


----------



## Rice_Eater (Feb 1, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


Forget the sock. You just may want to think about making a box to hold it.

I just finished making one for my old Stanley #45.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46452


----------



## CTMike (Jun 7, 2019)

RGtools said:


> *Took the 50 home.*
> 
> It's rare when you can take a vintage tool home for a good price it's incredible when you can a take vintage tool home and it requires no tune up.
> 
> ...


Build this, AND the plane box!










Stanley put my label on upside down.

CTMike


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Mobile workstation*

For quite some time I have been contemplating a workbench that I could pack in the car, with a small set of tools, so I could do a bit of handwork during my lunch breaks. The thing that has always stopped me is the worry of wood movement due to the temperature extremes in the car. But when I think of it I don't want to do my major projects out there, even if I just practiced joinery I think it would serve the purpose of helping to ease my stress levels.

So here comes the tricky parts that in my long and drawn out way I would like to put to you. How to create a bench that is solid enough for handwork and yet can be broken down quickly and placed flat in the back of my CRV? The second part is, how do I create the bare essential tool kit for what I am trying to do?

My initial thoughts in the bench are a Japanese Beam stile bench, or a tuned up Workmate (I have an ancient one from Gramps). I have about as close to a zero budget as you can get (maybe $50) as this is a side project and my real extra money goes towards good tools or wood.

Speaking of good tools, I do not intend to put any of my really good tools in the car as I would hate to see that investment get stolen. I also think I will have to go with steel planes as opposed to my custom wood ones based on the temperature swing issue.

Here is my bare minimum tool kit. If you see anything that is obviously missing or that can be pared out please help me out. I plan on making a small box out of southern yellow pine or something from my wood pile if I can find something suitable.

Combination Square
Mechanical Pencil
Marking Knife
Divider
Dovetail Marker (my Veritas, the artisan flamingo is staying on my bench)

Block plane
#4 smoother

"1, 3/4", 1/2", 1/4" chisels

400 and 2000 "stones" (mdf with automotive sandpaper attached)
Stubby flathead screwdriver
Sharpening Jig

Mallet
Hammer

Hand Drill And a few bits

Dovetail Saw
Tenon Saw

2 12" quick grips clamps.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Mobile workstation*
> 
> For quite some time I have been contemplating a workbench that I could pack in the car, with a small set of tools, so I could do a bit of handwork during my lunch breaks. The thing that has always stopped me is the worry of wood movement due to the temperature extremes in the car. But when I think of it I don't want to do my major projects out there, even if I just practiced joinery I think it would serve the purpose of helping to ease my stress levels.
> 
> ...


How about one of these:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39604
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46738

There are more, I just can't find them. They are usually called a "Mini Bench".

I think I'd leave the sharpening stuff at home. Surely you can get through lunch without having to resharpen. I might also leave the drill at home.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Mobile workstation*
> 
> For quite some time I have been contemplating a workbench that I could pack in the car, with a small set of tools, so I could do a bit of handwork during my lunch breaks. The thing that has always stopped me is the worry of wood movement due to the temperature extremes in the car. But when I think of it I don't want to do my major projects out there, even if I just practiced joinery I think it would serve the purpose of helping to ease my stress levels.
> 
> ...


Not too sure how long a lunch you have. I can understand how woodworking during the break helps ease the strain. Have done similar practices during lunch breaks in my own job and it does seem to help to have a direction in which to lead that stress.

Based on the toolkit you are listing, it sounds more like a collection to have for whatever you might need but that might not be the way to go for a mid-shift break. By the time you figured out what you wanted to do, break time would be over. I would suggest planning an activity the day before and bringing just what you need for that day. After awhile, you will be able to gauge what you can do within that hour and the time it takes to unload and reload your supplies in the car.

David


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Mobile workstation*
> 
> For quite some time I have been contemplating a workbench that I could pack in the car, with a small set of tools, so I could do a bit of handwork during my lunch breaks. The thing that has always stopped me is the worry of wood movement due to the temperature extremes in the car. But when I think of it I don't want to do my major projects out there, even if I just practiced joinery I think it would serve the purpose of helping to ease my stress levels.
> 
> ...


Rance, depends on the day the tool and the wood, but you have a point, Most likely I should not have to resharpen during an hour long work break, I just hate the idea of having to stop if I develop a nick in the blade. I like the mini bench but I was thinking something that I could take out of the car and set up quickly. (I have thoughts in regards to a fold up Nicholson hybrid but I would have to out pen to paper before I decide if it's worth pursuing).

David, That's a good point, maybe just build a small tool box that can store whatever safely enough for a day and then unload when I get home. I am a bit spacey in the morning though, so having some of the basics just stay in the car sounds very appealing to me.


----------



## Rice_Eater (Feb 1, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Mobile workstation*
> 
> For quite some time I have been contemplating a workbench that I could pack in the car, with a small set of tools, so I could do a bit of handwork during my lunch breaks. The thing that has always stopped me is the worry of wood movement due to the temperature extremes in the car. But when I think of it I don't want to do my major projects out there, even if I just practiced joinery I think it would serve the purpose of helping to ease my stress levels.
> 
> ...


Here's an idea:

You have a few tools you want to take with you and need to be able to set up quickly and play around with them at break time, and store everything in your car.

How about modifying a small saw bench like you have in your display picture into a tool tote with a shelf or boxed in area on the bottom half to carry all your tools in. For a vice put a set of dog holes on across the top and use some sort of quick hold downs designed to fit in dog holes.

That way you have what you need ready to use with no set up or disassembly involved.

Have fun.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Mobile workstation*
> 
> For quite some time I have been contemplating a workbench that I could pack in the car, with a small set of tools, so I could do a bit of handwork during my lunch breaks. The thing that has always stopped me is the worry of wood movement due to the temperature extremes in the car. But when I think of it I don't want to do my major projects out there, even if I just practiced joinery I think it would serve the purpose of helping to ease my stress levels.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. I would probably spring for a couple of traditional hold-downs though, they seem like they would be quicker.

The "saw-bench" in my display picture is actually a stepping stool that is a touch to low to saw at the correct angle. But your point is still very valid.

Thanks,


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Building better boxes*

I needed a way to practice making dovetailed drawers without the pressure of it being in a full scale piece of furniture. Having done a few practice dovetails that did not go into anything I wanted to start making things that actually provided some use.

So my goal was to make these boxes for storing seed (my wife has an impressive collection of seed she saves for the garden).

The first one made of teak was not an impressive piece, I made numerous mistakes, cut on the wrong side of the line a few times, split the wood from too tight a fit, and put the groove too low which made in impossible to have the groove fall entirely on a pin or a tail. That mistake also prevented me from using a solid wood bottom. Despite all these faults the hand scraped teak box live in my home, in the cupboard neatly storing my tea. 









I went with cedar for the second box and I am really pleased with the results. Not only were my joints much cleaner but I noticed I got progressively faster, and more accurate as I went along. The bottom is solid poplar and was a real treat to bevel, why you would use a plywood bottom in a drawer and deprive yourself this treat is beyond me. I made new mistakes, but they are small enough not to worry about. 









I finished the bottom with mineral oil and beeswax before gluing everything up and I finished the sides with just a few coats of mineral oil. It's nice to see progress.


----------



## Hayabusa (Jul 7, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Building better boxes*
> 
> I needed a way to practice making dovetailed drawers without the pressure of it being in a full scale piece of furniture. Having done a few practice dovetails that did not go into anything I wanted to start making things that actually provided some use.
> 
> ...


Wonderful usage, Jillian must be happy and proud of his cabinetmaker hehehe


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Building better boxes*
> 
> I needed a way to practice making dovetailed drawers without the pressure of it being in a full scale piece of furniture. Having done a few practice dovetails that did not go into anything I wanted to start making things that actually provided some use.
> 
> ...


Thanks Julio. How is life on your side of the world?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Giving back*

I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.

Then when I was speaking to a coworker, I found out her young son likes to carve with his Swiss army knife but has not gotten any further along in the journey. I thought what a great way to give him a nudge. This is a kit I am going to give him tomorrow. 

















I helped him out and sharpened this for him, but I am going to make him tune up the plane himself, it's dirty grimy work and I thing he'll love it.

I'll post a picture if I convince him to make something.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


I think what you are planning on doing is very nice. Remember to tell him how to clean plane, and how to use each tool properly.


----------



## Hayabusa (Jul 7, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


very kind of you, well done


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


how wonderful!!

and a LumberJock is born


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


of course you are helping him with the tune up how to do it and how he shuold use it
and sa the good guy you are you will mill the wood teach him how to make a good study first bench
to the vice , you know when saying A and take and aprentice under the wings you got to say B - 
and learn him to use the tools safely ….. ) teach him how to go the unplugged way first with everything

remember to make a good list of what lay out and handtools he need in the first future
so he has something for the wishlist at B-day and Chrismas

good luck into your new journey as a teacher 

take care
Dennis


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


Jack, the plane is pretty clean as it stands, but I do plan to show him how to sharpen the blade, flatten the sole make sure the frog seats, the blade seats, and get the thing cutting right, oh and the chipbreaker needs some attention too.

Thanks Julio and Msdebbie.

Dennis. It's funny that you mentioned the "list", I did that yesterday when I started. You've pretty much nailed the plan though. Safety is one of my primary concerns, which is why he is not getting a chisel until I am sure he can handle it. As for going the unplugged route first…that's how I do things in my shop, so I would be better teaching that way anyway.

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


that´s right something slipped thrugh my so called brain… LOL

about the cheisel thing take a look at what he has done with the knife and see
if you ungarded can see how he use it
if he know the rules about using a knife there shuold be zero problems 

try to explain him only to buy a new tool at a time , and making the best valuer for the money
that will proppebly be the hardest to teach him …. LOL …. oh yeah we almakes the mistake
of buying junk and too good an overkill from time to time …. it wuold be a shame if he does it before he is grown up 
years ago my freinds teenage son wanted me to help him with a good list of automotive handtools 
that was a very short list mostly with brands and places to get it together with a toolcatalog from 
one of the most expencive brands …. not on the list I did told him never to buy to brand onless he used it
8 -10 hours every single day of the week as a pro. 
today that boy have one of the best car tunecompany and even have a better equipt homeshop …. LOL
he was one that only needed the freindly push

I hope you will experince the same here 

Dennis


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


Nice gesture. I am sure he is going to go crazy with this.


----------



## woodman1962 (Jan 15, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


That is a great thing to do for a kid Everyone thought i was crazy when my youngest son wanted to be with his dad in the shop.Now at just 16 he uses all my tools in the shop and is really getting good at it.But a chisel did get him once when he was 15.Anyone can have an accident


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


That was really a kind thought,
Yes we should all make this clean up and give away when we can, it brings smiles and inspiration.
Look forward to hear his reaction.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Giving back*
> 
> I am to that point in my shop where I need to clear out old tools to make room for new better ones. For some time I have been neglecting this task because I possess the typical pack-rat gene that is inherent in most of us. The idea of a yard sale was appealing but I just have not gotten around to it, and my unused tools sat taking up space and collecting dust.
> 
> ...


Dennis, Good points and thanks for sharing. Of course if he buys either the overkill or the total junker he can get that out of the way early, like you said, we all have done it.

Gary, thanks. We'll see how it goes. 
Woodman, yep anyone can have an accident, I just don't want to be the cause of it. Me and a hatchet tangled once and I was VERY lucky to come out of that with just a large bill. It's all about how you handle yourself.

Mafe, I could not agree more, he was kind of withdrawn but I was at his age too. The important thing is he started fiddling with the tools to see what made them tick. That gives my hope that I might have lit a spark.

I hope it goes well. Thanks all.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Another Reason to hate finished handles. *

I needed a new handle for my hewing hatchet, I have way too many projects right now to build one so I broke down and shelled out the 6 bucks for one. I always sand off the finish on my handles so I can just apply oil, the tool just feels better that way. It removes the bugs too.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *Another Reason to hate finished handles. *
> 
> I needed a new handle for my hewing hatchet, I have way too many projects right now to build one so I broke down and shelled out the 6 bucks for one. I always sand off the finish on my handles so I can just apply oil, the tool just feels better that way. It removes the bugs too.


The thing I hate is looking through all on display to find one that the grain runs the right way so it wont break the first time you use it! The manufacturers just don't give a good gosh darn!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Another Reason to hate finished handles. *
> 
> I needed a new handle for my hewing hatchet, I have way too many projects right now to build one so I broke down and shelled out the 6 bucks for one. I always sand off the finish on my handles so I can just apply oil, the tool just feels better that way. It removes the bugs too.


Leave that bug on there please. He's a wood working fly. He committed suicide just to be sure he's always near wood working. Please, for the love of all that is holy, don't take away his only dying wish. Let him stay near the wood working. 
Hahahahah!
Seriously though folks. Just when I think I've seen it all….................


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Another Reason to hate finished handles. *
> 
> I needed a new handle for my hewing hatchet, I have way too many projects right now to build one so I broke down and shelled out the 6 bucks for one. I always sand off the finish on my handles so I can just apply oil, the tool just feels better that way. It removes the bugs too.


Maybe it's like when they built the great wall of China, now we know that this is a good hammer handle.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Another Reason to hate finished handles. *
> 
> I needed a new handle for my hewing hatchet, I have way too many projects right now to build one so I broke down and shelled out the 6 bucks for one. I always sand off the finish on my handles so I can just apply oil, the tool just feels better that way. It removes the bugs too.


A man of my heart! I also love the oil finish on tools.
And that picture made me laugh too thank you.
Now you are working for…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## cDlm (Apr 4, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Another Reason to hate finished handles. *
> 
> I needed a new handle for my hewing hatchet, I have way too many projects right now to build one so I broke down and shelled out the 6 bucks for one. I always sand off the finish on my handles so I can just apply oil, the tool just feels better that way. It removes the bugs too.


Haha, being a computer scientist, it's always nice to find new ways to debug stuff 

…makes me think I have these glossy handles on my plane, but my card scraper is not sharp and it's midnight… hmm… sounds like a trap 

Nearly one hour later…

Argh. A trap indeed  Know and tote partially sanded, will need some more time to do all the concave curvy bits properly. I'm not sure what the wood is but it's going to look and feel great under a coat of tung oil…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Another Reason to hate finished handles. *
> 
> I needed a new handle for my hewing hatchet, I have way too many projects right now to build one so I broke down and shelled out the 6 bucks for one. I always sand off the finish on my handles so I can just apply oil, the tool just feels better that way. It removes the bugs too.


Glad I got some people going.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Dulling Planes and Scraper Shaves*

It's been awhile since I have made any sort of update here so I wanted to say a bit of what I was up to. But first and ode to one of the unsung heroes in my shop.
















This lovely little plane just does not get enough credit. The mouth is wide, it has no chip breaker, the sole is almost flat, the sides are dented beyond all repair and yet without this little guy I could not work the way I do.









As you can see I have never used this as a true scrub, since the blade is flat. But this little Ben Hur does exactly the rough work I need it to do.









You see, I work with a lot of old wood, stuff that has been kicked around someones barn for years sucking up dust and dirt. This brute lays waste to the dirt that would ruin my finer, sharper edges, and flatter soles. Thank you Ben Hur the "Dulling plane" for keeping my other tools sharp. Sweetheart (recently restored and working great) thanks you too.









I have truly enjoyed Mafe's recent blog on scraper shaves and do not hope to come close to that in detail. But I thought I would show the different approach I take. As you can see I have been hard at work.









The Iron came from a saw that my wife bought me at the salvation army for two dollars. Hacksaw and file got me close, but I wanted a polished, flat face. I made a jig with a few minutes and a router plane to hold the iron so I could grind the face flat and smooth on various grits of sandpaper.

The jig.









The result.









As you can see I have already come close to having a functional but not pretty tool.

















But how sad my scraper can't talk, much less sing. I must give it a mouth. Here I layout the mouth a bit, the outer dots are where the edge of the blade rests when to the far left and right, the inner dots are where the mouth will go to get assure I always have a good hold on the blade.

A few minutes with a chisel and my favorite stop board.









Voila a mouth! The scraper took it first shaving today but got clogged in the mouth, I'll increase the angle and smooth it a bit and I am sure this will be singing soon. I'll round over the edges just enough to use, as I use it over the next few months I will slowly make changes to the shape to fit the way I use the tool. This is what I do with my planes and I have always been rewarded with tools that fit the way I work as opposed to trying to make my work fit the tools. That's of course another blog.

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## Hayabusa (Jul 7, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Dulling Planes and Scraper Shaves*
> 
> It's been awhile since I have made any sort of update here so I wanted to say a bit of what I was up to. But first and ode to one of the unsung heroes in my shop.
> 
> ...


Great post Ryan, using the scraper will tell you what improvements are more convenient, keep it up !


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Dulling Planes and Scraper Shaves*
> 
> It's been awhile since I have made any sort of update here so I wanted to say a bit of what I was up to. But first and ode to one of the unsung heroes in my shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Julio.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Dulling Planes and Scraper Shaves*
> 
> It's been awhile since I have made any sort of update here so I wanted to say a bit of what I was up to. But first and ode to one of the unsung heroes in my shop.
> 
> ...


That little BenHur is just wonderful, you got to love that one.
And I can see a scraper shave is going to sing really soon!
That looks really good, so I look forward to se the shawings fly.
Clever to make a jig.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Dulling Planes and Scraper Shaves*
> 
> It's been awhile since I have made any sort of update here so I wanted to say a bit of what I was up to. But first and ode to one of the unsung heroes in my shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. I have made some shavings at this point but there are still a few minor details to attend to. I will try and take pictures as I go along.

Happy Shavings,

Ryan


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*What Scrapers Can Do For Scraper Shaves*

Just a quick post today.

Carved out handle with rough spots. 









A little scraper and a little time. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










A little bit more here.









And there we have it, smooth enough to work with.










No sandpaper was harmed during the writing of this blog.


----------



## Hayabusa (Jul 7, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *What Scrapers Can Do For Scraper Shaves*
> 
> Just a quick post today.
> 
> ...


Wow you rock ! I hate sand paper and this project you got it blissful. Good pics my friend


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *What Scrapers Can Do For Scraper Shaves*
> 
> Just a quick post today.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Julio.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *What Scrapers Can Do For Scraper Shaves*
> 
> Just a quick post today.
> 
> ...


It is nice to see how you work.
And since I have seen the result I can see it's a giving way.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *What Scrapers Can Do For Scraper Shaves*
> 
> Just a quick post today.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. It's always a treat to visit someone else shop, even when it's half a world away.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *What Scrapers Can Do For Scraper Shaves*
> 
> Just a quick post today.
> 
> ...


Smile


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*A Tool tote for Thomas*

Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the first one.

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270053085229


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *A Tool tote for Thomas*
> 
> Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the first one.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270053085229


Wonderful to see your face here.
Finally I know who is RG.
RG - on-line…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A Tool tote for Thomas*
> 
> Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the first one.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270053085229


Mads, You can call me Ryan of you please. It's odd that I thought the same thing when I saw the picture of you with your leather-working bench. The thumbnails just don't do a person justice, but then again neither do pictures.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *A Tool tote for Thomas*
> 
> Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the first one.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270053085229


Thank you Ryan.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Tool Tote for Thomas vid 2*

Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the second one.

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270060580229


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Tool tote for Thomas vid 3*

Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the third one.

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270066600229


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *Tool tote for Thomas vid 3*
> 
> Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the third one.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270066600229


I will have to check this out just to get the census up to 4, Nice work, don't get discouraged with minimal feedback, there are people out here seeing Your efforts, thanks for sharing


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Tool tote for Thomas vid 3*
> 
> Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the third one.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270066600229


Not discouraged a bit. But I have zero illusions about being a superstar.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Tool tote for Thomas vid 3*
> 
> Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the third one.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270066600229


I love that it can double as a bench - sawbench, I'd say. Nice Job, RG!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Tool tote for Thomas vid 3*
> 
> Some of you who follow this blog (all 3 of you) might remember that some time ago I gave a starter set of tools to a young man just getting into the craft. The first thing he wanted to build was a tool box so his stuff did not get messed up (kid after my own heart). I was unable to teach him in person (our schedules just don't line up…10 year olds are busy these days). But with the miracle of the internet and a complete incompetent in the editors chair (me) I was finally able to produce an instructional video. My wife inherited the tool tote. I had to break it into 3 parts though. Here's the third one.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/v/10150270066600229


Thanks Smitty. It gave me an idea for what I want to make when I build my own tote.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.










Not quite on the shelf, concrete floor, bad, want to cry now.

So I invite you to share any of your stories about how you may have trashed one of your nicer tools so others may avoid our fates.

P.S. At least replacement blades are only $9…but still you should never have to watch your favorite tool sail towards concrete.


----------



## yougbuckwoodworker (Sep 29, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


at least u can replace the blade


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


hurts, but very minor…

this is mine:









read about it here:
http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/5672


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


yup. just make sure your hands are out of the way when that day come by.


----------



## Woodowl (Jul 15, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


At least you didn't drop your brand new, two day old lie Nielsen shoulder plane. Now that really would have sucked.

I know how that feels


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Ouch that hurts. I truly hate when I do stuff like that and it happens more often than I like. I think I could break anvils in a marshmallow warehouse.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me laugh, (Purp…you win by the way, that totally sucks)

The good news is I can keep the beater blade and use it when I am worried about nails or dirt scrwing up my shiny blade.

Now I am off to make a protective case for my Titemark.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


wow. I have to many to recall. How about the time I dropped a brand new dewalt circular saw from 2 storys to the side walk. I had a bostic stick nailer slide off the roof 2 stories up. Or how about the time my chainsaw "jumped" out of the bucket of the tractor going down the road. How many cords have I cut? I don't know. Drilled into electric lines? Put a 2×4 through a brand new one piece tub. Oh, the memories. Its a good thing I was the boss.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


RGtools, forgive my ignorance, but I don't recognize that tool in the pic. I can see you chipped it pretty good, just don't know what it was.

11'x30' shop with stuff on both long walls +lots of extension cords = tools on the ground 
My latest casualty was my Bosch jigsaw, still works, but the bottom plate is not what I would call flat anymore.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Thats a marking guage.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


I've got a matching makita jig saw. RG…..I want to thank you for reminding me how rough I am on my equipment.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


you're welcome RGtools.

it hurts - but as long as you can go home and write about it at the end of the day, its still not too bad and consider it a lesson.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Very true. You always have time to learn.

Don, so true, woodworkers can sometime be like abusive husbands to their tools.

Nailbanger2 it's a Glen-Drake Tite-Mark the best marking gauge money can buy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


<


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


I watched a chisel slide off my bench the other day. As I moved my hand towards it, the thought entered my mind that it might not be a good idea to catch it since I might grab that blade. Thankfully, part of my shop floor is carpeted (a story for another day) and it landed harmlessly. I feel for you and the $9 isn't too bad of a penalty.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


I drop a tool I do a little dance to get out of the way and I cry about it later, cheaper to replace or repair most of my tools than eve a minor ER visit for stitches.

Bertha…nuff said.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


I have plenty being a Contractor and they usually involve the Sawz-all.
One that sticks out in the shop. Ordering that special vertical raised panel router bit, waiting a week for it to come in, installing it in the router table and doing an initial set-up, turning on the router, seeing the router disapear down and watching the router bounce around on the concrete floor, sparks and pieces of concrete flying.
So much for a new bit, broke it in half. I now double check to see that I have tightened the router lift


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


CampD man that's painful.

I'll share one that is from my jewelery making days. Learning how to shape stones on a beaver (think a big drum sander with an overhead drip to keep things cool) I was working on a very expensive opal with beautiful fire I did not check the condition of the wheel before pressing the stone to the spinning wheel, YANK WHAM, the stone was ripped out of my hand and smashed into the steel trough where the water sits…this is when I learned just how fragile opals are…nothing left but dust. I also learned that it's wise to use a slightly worn belt when working on expensive stones.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Mine involve the table saw…..pushed the fence into the blade once….put my thumb in the blade once….one finger got bit too….oh well


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Hope you are OK Gary.


----------



## Rice_Eater (Feb 1, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


I dropped my marking gauge off my bench a few times. They are round and roll quite well. I chipped my blade too, and found that it still worked well enough by scribing on the other side. I found that as long as the scribe still has at least half the blade it is still usable. Still, I was quite happy to get that replacement blade. I am tempted to square that round so it won't roll anymore. Has anyone done anything along those lines to their scriber?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Rob Cosman did, look at his.

I could not do it. I think I will just build a holder that holds it by the shaft so this wont be an issue anymore (and I can store it with a setting dialed in)

I will still use this blade but I cannot wait for the replacement blade (I use this thing as a mini router too much to be missing a chunk from the blade)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


David,

I have a habit of putting my marking gauge into a dog hole in my bench when I know that I will be using it again soon. Then once I am finished with it, I put it away to avoid knocking it off the bench.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


I had thought about that. Great tip though.


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


I bought an expensive 3/4" brad point bit for drilling dog holes on a workbench. The bit was top quality, just wish my attention was. I was pretty much done with the project when I decided to drill a few more. And then I drilled one, right into a draw bolt that was holding the end cap on. It took both of the spurs off the bit and I haven't had the heart to try using it again. It sure was disapointing to ruin such a high quality tool. I share your regrets.


----------



## Rice_Eater (Feb 1, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Putting the marking gauge into a dog hole is a pretty good idea. Thanks. I'm still tempted to put a flat on it to stop it from rolling, maybe something like Rob Cosman did, but it's hard to cut into a tool like that.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


You get into the habit of noting where all the steel in your bench is really fast.

I still could not cut into the tite-mark I just cant do it. I wish they would make one with and octagonal face, that would look great.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Yes those things happen.
Grind one side flat and you will be at ease.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Smoothing a panel with my T13 #4 1/2, put it aside to try a 5 1/2 for comparison. Work slipped past the planing stop, and 'THUNK' went tool iron to concrete.










I was sick. Since then I've got it back into alignment, filed and smoothed the side and it's essentially invisible. Still somewhat sick over it…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Mads I can't bring myself to destroy the makers-mark…but I do see an octagon in my future.

Smitty, we both need to invest in wood floors.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


Others figured out long ago that oval is a good shape when it comes to marking gages. (They don't roll off benches…) I know, you don't want to hear it. And if I bought new, it would also be a tite-mark.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words, and if I used the ones I was thinking of I might get kicked off this site.
> 
> ...


The tite-mark's adjusting pins resist the type of rolls that take it of the bench. The problems is when a moron decided that a narrow shelf was a good storage spot for this tool.

Will be corrected shortly.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*A few pictures from the shop*

I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).













































































































I'll try and post an update on the harvest room and a couple of insights gleaned from my current build, but that requires me to be in fighting form…so today I'll just leave it at this. I'm having a blast.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Ryan, thanks for the update. Your mallet deserves a purple heart. Speaking of mallets - I am considering turning all cut offs from the bench into wooden mallet X-Mas gifts. So, if you decide to make another please share.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Good stuff Ryan. That skewed rabbet looks fun. Is this the first time you have used the shallow rabbet while making dovetails? Will you use that technique again?

It is looking great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Scott, I really should do a quick mallet "how to" blog. I made dozens for friends and family and I am a heck of a lot better at it than I once was. This one was the first I made, way overcomplicated joinery. If I can dig it up I should show the picture of the joint. To be honest I was surprised this mallet held together as long as it did. I still have the other side left. I will update when it gives up the ghost. I plan on framing the thing in my shop when it is finally dead since it is the first thing I made by hand.

I will be forced to make a mallet soon though, I have some hickory cutoffs for the handle and a nice sized chunk of plumwood that should serve for the head.

Tony. Not the first time I tried the rabbet method, but this tool dramaticly sped up the process and improved the final result. For huge joints like this it is really worth the extra couple seconds since it saves time fiddling with the joints to get things lined up when you transfer your layout. It's also usefull for the assembly process because it give yous "ledge of mercy" while you try to get things lined up on a larger carcase construction.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Ryan,

What are your thoughts on the Veritas spokeshave? Specifically can you compare them to vintage? I've got a #151 that works OK.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Looks great and nice looking shop! Thanks for sharing.

All the best,

Joe


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Every picture tells a story, story


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Joe, the shop has come a a long way, since I started. It's nice to see it grow up around you. Your has done the same thing.

Roger, I am glad the pictures could because I could not cobble together a sentence to save my life yesterday morning.

Scott, that's a very good question. Unfortunately the vintage spokeshave I had was a gigantic piece of turd (not a 151) so my comparison would be a bit skewed. Here is what I will say about the Veritas.

It fits very well in the hand, and is a well balanced tool.
The adjustment is solid but not as positive as I might have thought (this might not be a flaw but an admission that some set-ups require a bit of slop to work out).
The mouth comes quite tight, for really coarse work I would have to file the opening a tad, but I have not come across that need. 
The shims that come with the tool to tighten the mouth further are a good idea but could have been better executed. They have a hole that you have to insert the cap screw through…the means taking the cap screw all the way out every time you wish to make this adjustment. I really think Veritas could have done a better job here by making the shim operate like the shims of a dado stack….although a razor blade can help you make this change. 
The tool comes ready for work: the finish on the back of the blade, the sole and the bedding surface are all very impressive to me, and add value to the too. It took five minutes from getting the tool out of the box to start making nice shavings.

I want to get the flat bottomed one at some point, but have better places to spend my tool fund…if I come across a 151, I will let you know what I think.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Great pictorial! The chest is going to be sweet, I like the rabbet plane, the shallow rabbet and dovetail technique is part of the reason I got my 78 but I haven't tried it yet. Look forward to more pics of the build.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Looking good, Ryan!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Looking good in deed. The pictures do tell a tale. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Looking like a wonderful place to hang out!
Looking like good stuff is going on.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


You would be welcome to visit if you are ever in this part of the world…though I bet you coffee is a bit better than mine.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *A few pictures from the shop*
> 
> I felt an update was in order since I last posted here. Some of the pictures I have taken tell the story better than I can (at least before the coffee hits my system).
> 
> ...


Thank you Ryan, and the offer goes back.
Big smile here on a beautiful sunny day with a fresh wind.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*A quick safety tip.*

When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.










This of course happened in the beginning of the below glue up…as if I needed it to be more interesting.










Hope your next glue up goes well.

Ryan


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Ouch. The wood gods are appeased by your sacrifice.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Next post: How do you get blood stains out of your work?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Can't stand the sight of blood. Gag…..thanks a lot.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Done it,kinda makes ya a little mad…. >

Nice dovetails man,pretty serious glue up.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Scott…coming from you that cracks me the hell up. I at least put a bandaid on before the picture.

BT, I thought the same thing. Hope the let me off easy for the other components…or the wife might kill me.

Balidoug, leave any smoothing work until after assembly. Done.

Brandon, Thanks, it was one of those "I know better than that" moments. I started cleaning up the DT's today, All in all I am pleased, though if the thing was not going to be painted on the outside I would have one or two gaps to fix. The big thing is I did not have any split tails (I was careful there) that would have made me cry worse that the hammer.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Sorry that it required blood to be spilled but that is a fine looking carcass.

All four corners at once?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


A tall box! Looking great, Ryan.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about how to make wood look red.. Not this way tho… Looks like a heck of a chest


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


I am surprised Al hasnt commented. This is his type chest. I think he likes his chests flat but I assume he prefers them with a bit of hair. I'll let him comment on the blood.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


All four at once Tony. For assemblies like this I always do it that way to make sure I can tweak the thing to square by the time the glue is dry. I suppose you could glue two opposing corners together and make them square and then glue the assemblies together, but if you need to make and adjustment on the corners that are set up, you are in deep crap. It's too bad, because getting everything done one large assemblies like this one is a bit hectic.

Smitty, ~24×24x43 lots of storage space. I can't wait to start fitting my tools in. Although the bowsaws are giving me a bit of a headache.

Roger, only use that method on small projects 

Scott, it's not blood, it's Terracotta.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Ryan, I am quite hesitant to taunt Al because, in the end, I will be the one who is embarrassed. Yet, I am not very smart and don't seem to learn from prior mistakes.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


No project would be complete without a little blood. That chest is going to hold a whole lot of tools Ryan. Its going to fit in very nicely in your shop.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


If im not bleeding im not working seems to be my mantra. Gotta watch out for those falanges. I bet that left a nice little blood blister behind.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Still there Chrisstef.

Thanks Mauricio, that is the general idea, I just can't wait to not have to rag down my saws every flipping time I use them.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Keeping your tools in dust free storage is that important to you? Regardless of storage shouldn't you wipe off the saw dust anyway?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Yes, but they would not get covered in a layer of dust and cobwebs while I am away. I am on a ranch and the dust in my shop is pretty thick most of the time. As for the spiders…I have a very industrious population of the things for some reason (I need to finish my shop perhaps) they build webs on tools I set down yesterday. It gets annoying pretty fast. My hope is having a dust proof box will minimize the cleanup chores a bit (not to mention it's a big kids toy chest).


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Cool. Just interested in your opinion.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


"Big kids toy box", without a doubt! Any pics of the completed chest
Kevin aka TOF


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Not done yet I am afraid. I tend to have a lot going at once with the farm, b&b, work, etc so I tend to work in bursts (I also tend to work on one major project and several little projects at this same time…this slows me down, but I enjoy it)

It's the wrong side, but this gives you an idea as to where I am.










Missing hinge…long story, and yes I will post it at some point. It's fixed now.



















I might as well post this here too.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Whoa, the box is looking good. Nice bead/dovetail trim. Will those be the only hinges?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


There are now 3 Shane. I just have yet to take a picture of them all together. I had a serious fail moment upon installation, but it;s fixed now….or at least hidden.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Classy


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Looks really good. I should have done the bead trim but ….... I'm contemplating using my 405 and doing it as an after thought.
Kevin


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


Wow a beaded dovetailed skirt! Skills son, Skills….


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *A quick safety tip.*
> 
> When using a striking block to assemble joinery. Make sure to use a block that you can grip from the sides and not from the top. The below image is the "don't" picture.
> 
> ...


The right side. I still have some finish work to do on the lid if I am going to nix the paint, but this does show one of my favorite things about the chest. I love having my chisels on top of it directly behind me at the bench. the fact that you get a roll around table in the shop where you can stage tools and parts is a VERY nice addition.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

*Been a while*

First let me just say this.










It's been far too long since I have played on this forum and that has mostly been because of the alternative priorities this year decieded to set in front of me. But my tools waited for me patiently to return. Now that I have a camera again, I though it would be a great time to share my current project in progress.










It comes from one of my favorite vintage woodworking books. This book is a real gem, perhaps it's because I am a farmer, but each time I pick this book up I see something useful that I want to build.



















The only thing was, I just could not bring myself the nail the thing together. Don't ask me why, I love nails (cut ones at least). It just seemed like a chance to make a really bomb proof assembly. So I dovetailed the top corner, used a housed tenon (Is that right? My brain is numb) for the lowest shelf and I am using tapered sliding DT's for the bottom three shelves. I cannot get this thing to rack, even on a dry fit it's solid.




























When I cut the next ones I plan on sharing some layout tips on how to cut this joint without the specialty plane but for now, that's about all I have to say. Hope this finds you well. It's nice to be back here.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Ryan.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Cool joinery, and welcome back!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Top shelf stuff, can't wait to see more. You're an inspiration!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Missed you man. Hope your schedule allow you some quality time to work some wood now. I like it so far buddy and am eager to see more.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Ryan; welcome back.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


good to see you around again.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Impressive joinery, as usual!
Glad you have shop time again.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. Work/Play safe.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

RGtools said:


> *Been a while*
> 
> First let me just say this.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, it's good to be back here. I have got a few things done this year. For instance I finally made on of these…


----------

